# why not to buy a goat at night in the dark.



## countrybound (Jan 8, 2011)

OK OK I'm new to goats here. By the time I get off work it's allways dark. Every time I check out local craigs list the goat I want is allways gone so I got frustrated checked it at work one day saw a good add and jumped on it. We do plan to milk but Im not insistent on a 350 or 400 $ goat with good milking lines. Wanted to start small and work my way up. Plus Id rather get taken on a pet grade at 100 verse 400.
 I was looking for a Nubian doe and add said she was allready bred to a Nigerian dwarf. I have 2 Nigerian dwarfs now. Iv had them about 3 months. I wanted something a little bigger but not full size and this fit perfectly.  So I ran out and bought Bella for my wife as a surprise on night. She fell in love with the floppy ear goats so I surprised her. But when she was above my head today in the goat shack I found a surprise she had for us.

I checked her out but did not catch this. 

Opinions.

Well it wont let me post cuz im new so attach these two links together.







_Edit to make picture work_


----------



## lilhill (Jan 8, 2011)

Of course, there's no link available to check, but since you saw under her and found the surprise, I'm guessing it's teat spurs or some kind of teat defect?


----------



## happyhensny (Jan 8, 2011)

Is that called "fish teats"?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 8, 2011)

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_ZEVokP1GcsM/TSiUPsW0mhI/AAAAAAAAAtA/nPdjbhOwb4Q/s912/IMG_0002.JPG

Yes, it is an extra teat on a teat. It really shouldn't affect the milking. I'm guessing this is not a registered doe? Hopefully you didn't pay too much. I would say if you just want to use her as a milking goat for yourself then I wouldn't worry about it too much. Obviously there is a chance that she will throw doe kids that have extra teats and her male offspring will carry this gene so you would want to sell them as pet wethers.


----------



## countrybound (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info haven't seen this discussed yet but I haven't been on here very long. No she is not registered.


----------



## julieq (Jan 8, 2011)

We had one of our own doelings develop along those lines years ago.  Pulled her registration papers and sold her as a pet unfortunately.  It happens.


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Jan 8, 2011)

Countrybound sorry your link would not post, we have recently had to take that action due to the amount of spam we were getting.  For everyone any time you see a link or picture problem from a real new member either hit the report button on the post and we will fix it, or feel free as done here to post the link on your own if your comfortable with it.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 8, 2011)

It's interesting the seller didn't mention it. :/  You'd think an "oh, by the way don't be surprised when you look under your goat in the light of day..." was probably warranted.


----------



## Calliopia (Jan 8, 2011)

I have _heard_ that you can have the extra teat bit banded or nipped off if is causing issue.  I haven't had to deal with it myself but a friend had a Nigi cross  backyard milker that had an extra little nubbin like teat on one of her teats.  She still milked ok and raised twins and then triplets.  The kids were sold to pet homes and none of the kids had the defect.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 8, 2011)

That little teat would probably be pretty easy to remove.  If you don't want to nip it off, your vet could probably do it in just a few minutes.


----------

